# My first train trip



## USAFLady (Aug 18, 2003)

Well here goes. Hope I'm not to wordy. Landed in Minneapolis, got a taxi to the Amtrak station (got ripped off by the cabdriver, he took the long route). Got to the train station, my how tiny. I had thought that maybe they would have had a small snack bar (was looking for something to eat). No such luck. Glad I at least got a soda from their soda machine, Junk food machine was wiped out by all the kids that were waiting to get on my train. We got our luggage checked in and settled in to wait on the train. I think the train showed up with 2 minutes of scheduled time. While waiting in line to get our "board slip", got behind a nice young couple who work at Disney for the summer and were going back home. Told grandbaby, honey follow this nice lady, she's going to Minot. We stayed right behind the couple as we went to our train. She told the conductor we were all travelling together so he seated us in seats 1-4 (baby and I had 1 and 2). We got to our seats and guess what. Someone else was in them. I asked the lady if those were her assigned seats and she very rudely let me know that they had been in those seats since the beginning. I asked the young girl what I should do and she said go see the conductor. Not wanting to be confrontational, I decided to just go find two other seats together. Apparently someone that was around where we were, heard how rude the lady was, and I guess felt sorry for me and the baby, and went to the conductor on our behalf (unbeknown to me as I had taken the baby to use the facilities), When we got back upstairs, the young girl was waiting at our new seat, and told me that the conductor had been up to visit with the people, and had moved them. Those were not their assigned seats, they had jumped seats when the train stopped at Minneapolis. We once again moved our stuff up to our seats. I was glad about that as I felt I had made a friend who would watch the baby if I left. Which she did and she just loved chatting with the baby. I don't sleep well on planes so needless to say, I couldn't get comfortable enough to sleep on the train, but that was okay, as I knew I could crash at my daughters when we got to Minot. We never saw an attendant or conductor the entire time. I woke the baby up about 6:15 (I was starving and wanted to get to the dining car). We were four or five cars away from the dining car and I had to carry the baby between each car crossing. Traversing that small space with 50 lbs of squirmng child on your hip isn't the easiet thing in the world let me tell you and I have a perfect sense of balance.

I gotta say this about the dining car food and service. I have eaten all over the world and I can truthfully say, the service and the food can rival any 5 star restaurant for breakfast in the world. Prices were actually less than I thought. Less than $14 bucks for me and the baby, ( and that included me getting a soda on top of milk for both of us to drink).

One piece of advice to anyone that uses the facility near the doorways, don't use them going into a stop. You get trapped in. Didn't bother me as I knew they'd eventually move the barrier, just was a little disconcerting as my grandbaby probably didn't expect me to be gone that long. Pulled into Minot about 30 minutes late, upon leaving the train, it had been raining and there were puddles and the conductor lifted my baby off the train and held her hand until I got off with our carry on. I was right behind her, but he held her so she didn't leave in the event she tried. Nice man. Our luggage was off loaded probably within 10 minutes after we pulled in and I appreciated the fact that you had to show your claim tickets to get your luggage. Made sure noone could walk off with your stuff.

Now for my return trip. Train was almost an hour late pulling into Minot, I had kept checking the train schedule on AMTRAKS home page, it had posted at 3:05 it was running 1 hour and 23 mintues late but was saying ti would depart on time. Figure that math out.

Ended up getting same two seats I had on the first trip. But this time, I knew to make sure I had plenty of sodas with me. Unfortunately for me on this trip, it was packed with a ton of young kids. But I did get to keep both seats. Still couldn't sleep but at least I could try and stretch out. All the sleepers were occupied so I didn't get to see one. Did enjoy getting to see the scenery the next morning. Was most surprised to see a prison right next to the train tracks shortly after leaving ST Cloud. Wonder how many convicts have tried to try and jump the train after breaking out of jail.

Got into Minneapolis about an hour late, took about 20-25 minutes to unload and get my luggage, they had said the train was completely going to be filled. My cab driver from my first trip was supposed to meet me again, but I guess he figured out by then that I was onto him for ripping me off for the cab ride and decided discretion was the better part of valor and didn't want to face me again, so I had to call and wait on another taxi. This guy was nice, was full of suggestions for me to help kill the time till my plane (I got into Minneapolis at 8:05 and my plane wasn't scheduled to leave until 2:45). I thanked him but was already of the mind set, once I got to the airport I wasn't leaving.

All in all, train travel was interesting. I would definitely book a sleeper both ways if I do this again at Christmas, but I haven't decided on it yet.

Anyway, thanks everyone who answered all my questions. And I would definitely encourage anyone that has never travelled by train before to try it.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2003)

USAFLady,

Thanks for that very nice report, and no it wasn't too wordy.  I enjoyed it and personally think that the more details, the better the report.

I'm glad that overall your trip seemed to be a positive experience. While it certainly would cost you more, you will find that being in a sleeper is a very different experience vs. traveling in coach. I suspect that overall you would feel more comfortable in a sleeper, especially with your granddaughter.

Remember also that your meals are included when you travel in a sleeper, so that does help to ease the extra costs of the sleeper some.

By the way, it's not unusual that you didn't see a conductor or an attendant while in coach. It shouldn't happen, but there are some crews that just don't care. On the other hand, there are many that do. It's just the luck of the draw.

Again, thanks for the report.


----------



## USAFLady (Aug 18, 2003)

AlanB said:


> USAFLady,
> Thanks for that very nice report, and no it wasn't too wordy.     I enjoyed it and personally think that the more details, the better the report.
> 
> I'm glad that overall your trip seemed to be a positive experience.  While it certainly would cost you more, you will find that being in a sleeper is a very different experience vs. traveling in coach.  I suspect that overall you would feel more comfortable in a sleeper, especially with your granddaughter.
> ...


Thanks for saying that it wasn't to wordy.... I could have expanded alot more but was worried.

The grandbaby won't be travelling with me again as this trip was to take her home to mom. At Christmas it will just be me. As for the cost, that is really immaterial. I already have a ballpark idea of the cost if I take the train New Orleans to Minot and return and air from Montgomery to New Orleans. It will cost me about $300 bucks more to do the train, so I guess the bottom line is do I want to experience a totally true train ride versues the ease and speed of a plane. I ddin't mention the horror I went through at the Minneapolis airport. Almost made me think I wanted to call AMTRAK and book the rest of my return home via train.

I definitely want to "experience" more of seeing the country. I guess I just need to decide if my back wants to try it again. I will keep everyone posted and if I do decide the train trip is the best choice, I will do the picture thing for my report. Was just to hard to do with the grandbaby.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2003)

USAFLady said:


> Thanks for saying that it wasn't to wordy....  I could have expanded alot more but was worried.


Well I might well be the king of wordy trip reports. Just take a look at my last one over on OTOL located here. But I feel that the greater I can describe things, the better for someone else to follow along with me.



USAFLady said:


> I definitely want to "experience" more of seeing the country.  I guess I just need to decide if my back wants to try it again.  I will keep everyone posted and if I do decide the train trip is the best choice, I will do the picture thing for my report.  Was just to hard to do with the grandbaby.


Well if you've got back issues, then I highly recommend making your next trip in a sleeper. As someone who visits a chiropractor twice a month for my back, I never travel long distance without a sleeper. Unless the trip is under 4 hours, I'm in a sleeper if I'm on Amtrak.


----------



## USAFLady (Aug 18, 2003)

Alan

Loved it... makes me wish I could go back and expand on my trip report. I left alot of things out.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2003)

USAFLady said:


> Alan
> Loved it... makes me wish I could go back and expand on my trip report.  I left alot of things out.


Well you can click the edit button if you like and expand upon your report. That's really up to you though.

Or if you prefer, you can expand upon your report and submit it to OTOL. They accept reports from anyone and it's considered one of the better sites for trip reports on the net. If you wish to do that, just follow the directions at this link. And I'd encourage you to do so too!


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

I know I didn't help much, but I am you and the baby enjoyed the trip and that you would recommend it to other people. I'm glad that there was someone nice enough to help you. I hope you enjoy your next trip, I'm also taking one this christmas (leave actually on Christmas day) to Florida via the Silver Star and Silver Meteor.


----------



## Viewliner (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh and Like Alan says your report isn't that wordy, I agree it's great when there is a lot of detail. If you want a wordy trip report, read mine from my Florida trip.


----------



## Amfleet (Aug 19, 2003)

Nice report. Not wordier at all, but full of neat info! B)


----------



## USAFLady (Aug 19, 2003)

I really appreciate all the info everyone provided to me. No one gave me one bad piece of information. Since my trip, I think I have talked two people I work with into taking train trips (they are both married) and I told them as long as they got a sleeper it would be so romantic with their husbands. The price of the basic ticket is so small when compared to a plane ticket that if you're like most people and you have any sense of adventure you have just got to try a train trip. I only wish that there was a train stop in Montgomery. I told my dad about it, and I think I just might end up taking a trip down to Florida to visit with him. Again, thanks everyone.....


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Aug 23, 2003)

Amtrak served Montgomery as recently as the mid 90's with the "Gulf Breeze". The Breeze operated from Mobile to Birmingham, where it connected with the Crescent on to New York City. It lasted a few years before it was cut.


----------

